

Popular iPhone developer splits up, sells off assets - johnred
http://www.taptaptap.com/blog/severance-new-beginnings/

======
brianlash
At the risk of nitpicking, it's not like they're closing their doors. An early
founder is leaving the company (which sucks) and is taking an asset with her.
Beyond that the other co-founders + the hired help are sticking around, along
with the company's brand mark, website, and everything else that's made them
tap tap tap.

As far as selling Where To as a last resort goes, please. They were never
going to euthanize their cash cow. This is a great opportunity to exit that
investment -- I think it's a fair move -- but it's BS to present it like it's
"the only remaining choice."

It's a time of change and I'm sure they'll cope well enough. Tap tap tap's a
neat company and I'm excited to see what they put out next.

------
bprater
Unfortunate situation, but they are handling it in a very mature way.

